# pigeon with one sidewings



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

hi,
i have recently moved to Muscat.i found a pigeon who has wings on one side only.i actually rescued him from a cat.i have housed him in my spare bathroom.he is always pearched on the washbasin or tube light.He never eats on his own.but if i pull him down he peacks and flies back high up.I have left him free but he never ventures out of the bathroom.i will post his snap.will his wings grow back.as far as i know and have searched on google there is no animal rehab at Oman and i cant keep him at home for long.he is able to take short flights.i would like to know if his wings will grow back and if yes im happy .if not ,can i leave him at a typical area where lots of birds are around and are regularly fed by humans.
im unable to upload the picture.any mail id or some other form in which i can post my Pigeon Mabrooks picture pl let me know.
Im anxious to doa ll i can to sdet him free and let him live normally.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello. Thank you for saving the Pigeon. How long have you had him/her ?

Do you have any human antibiotics ? penicillin, amoxycillin, cephalexin, augmentin, ceclor ?

When you say he only has wings on one side, do you mean feathers on one side ?

I understand you to be saying he has two wings but the feathers on one wing are gone. If that is the case, she will grow the feathers back. BUT.....
If he has been injured from an attack, he needs medication immediately (even if there is no sign of blood).

To post a picture: Go to the "advanced" button below the message window. Click it.

Then go to the "attachments" button below the new window.

Upload the picture there, and it will appear on this thread.


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

tanq for the reply.he has been with me for more than 10 days.i have been trying to get help from every quarter to give him agood life.he doesnt appear to be hurt and is fine with me handling him.he never ventures on his own to eat and is able to make short flights only,if i leave him down he goes back up on teh tube light.so am anxious. i do have antibiotics with me amoxicillin but how to give him that.i feed him with Bajra its a kind of millet and water.i have a feel that he was with someone and they have let him go.most pet shops in Muscat tell us they will clip the wings of birds and sell us so that it wouldnt fly away.may be the owner of his had done this with him,im not sure.every time i upload a picture,it fails .i dont know why?
reg,
Sarojini


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The picture might be too large. If you like, just e-mail the photo(s) to me at [email protected], and I will see that they get posted.

Thank you so much for assisting this pigeon!

Terry


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

mr.Terry,
i have just mailed you Mabrooks snaps.
Iam glad i found this forum which will be able to help Mabrook.
reg,
Sarojini


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Well...if it has been 10 days and he is still alive, I suppose antibiotics are not necessary. He is a lucky bird.

I think it would help if you could feed him something other than millet. I do not know if you could possibly get other seed near you. Perhaps sunflower seed, safflower seed, or something like this ? If not, is there any chance you can find some Parrot food anywhere ? Small size, where the pieces are just about the size of millet pieces ?


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

hi Jaye,
tanq for the reply.Im sure he is lucky to be alive.i will find other seeds to feed him. let me know if his wings will grow back.i want him to be free and with his fellowmates but only after in sure he would be safe,thankyou all.
reg,
Sarojini


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Sarojini.

If it is just his feathers which are cut, they will molt (fall out) and new ones will grow in so he can regain full flight. If you or Terry can manage to get a photo posted, we can see if the wings are clipped.

The thing is, I do not know how often or when a Pigeon molts in your part of the world.

Now the thing is...IF he/she is a Feral (wild), then they can be released once they can fly.

But if he was human-raised, then he cannot be released. However, it sounds like he is afraid of you and does not like to be handled or near humans. This would indicate he was a Feral.

But before releasing, there is a way to check. Are there any Pigeon flocks near you ? If you can get a small cage or carrier and take him to the flock (leave the cage door LOCKED)...you can see how he reacts. A Feral Pigeon will want to "jump out" of the cage and join the flock....while a human-raised one will likely NOT want to do that.

Note: do NOT release him then...you are doing this to see how he reacts to other Ferals, is all. it need not be longer than 5 minutes or so.


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

hi Jaye,
we really appreciate your prompt replies.Infact we sat for an hour and tried to upload Mabrokks snap either as attachment of as Album decreasing the font size.it did not get posted.I have to wait for mr.terry to post.yesterady we tried to take him out as there are quiet a few flocks in out building .he wanted to get home.right from 1st day he isnt scared of human touch and is pretty comfortable being inside.actually we felt he was kept by someone and discarded.hence he was going to get caught by cat and God destained me to intervine.i keep the bathroom doors open all day but he never getsout of the room.initially he had to be fed by hand to eat and drink.now he pecks on his own.i would like to know if we must give him a bath or something.He has never made any sound at all and has been with me from 12th of jan.
God bless all you loving souls who are part of this forum.
reg,
Sarojini


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

And bless people like you, who care enough to help.

OK, so he had no desire to be with a Feral flock. 

OK, no need to ever do that again, then. Don't let him out among a Feral flock anymore.

Sssssooooooo...you are probably right. He is a human-raised and cared-for Pigeon; this is why he is not afraid of you and is afraid of Ferals.

Bath ? If you can get a spray bottle and fill it with warm water, you can mist him with the water. They like that sometimes. Or...if you have a shallow bowl or a cooking pan, put some water in that...not much water, maybe 2 or 3 cm deep....and place that near him and see if he starts taking a bath himself. They can be quite funny when they realize it's bath-time.

You have done very well to save him, and it sounds like he will be OK. 

Can you answer me these questions ?:

1) does he ever seem all fluffed up (feathers big and puffy) with his head drawn way down into his body, as opposed to extended like normal ?

2) does he sleep a lot, or seem sleepy very often ?


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

hi Jaye,
Mabrook has flown down himself 1st time ever and started eating on his own.I have bought a shallow bowl and kept near his food.he drinks water from it,but never tries to take bath on his own.regarding the 2 questions you have asked-
1.im not very sure if im answering you correctly.for the last 2 days he has been fluttering his wings and does takeout wax like substance which files all around.
2 he is awake all day and stays on top of the tubelight.by evening when it gets dark i put him on the washbasin and he stay there all day.if i put him on the ground on soft cloth etc he isnt comfortable and tries to fly up.he isnt happy to be put on the window aswell.
thankyou once again.
reg,
Sarojini.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

He seems OK then. 

When he shakes his wings and picks at them, and dust and those plastic-looking pieces fall off of him...that is called "preening" and those pieces are parts of his feather shafts which are growing in and are no longer necessary; so the Pigeon picks them off. 
Keep an eye for any feathers which are falling out. This means he is 'molting'...which means that eventually his clipped wing feathers will come out, too.

What I meant by 'fluffing up' is this: a Pigeon becomes very still, and rather than his feathers being smooth against the body, they puff out so the bird looks "fat". When they do this, they also draw their head into their chest/breast...much the way a turtle will draw her/his head into their shell.

If they ever look like this, they are ill. This is just for your information. It sounds like he is pretty well.....which means you have done a very good job !

Now the question becomes....what to do with him (?) He is not a Feral, so cannot be released. This means he must be placed somewhere, in a home or such.

You can keep him and allow him to be an indoor companion...or you can keep him and build an outdoor enclosure for him, and perhaps get him another Pigeon as a friend...or you can find someone who keeps Pigeons and would take another one.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm not finding any pictures sent to my e-mail .. I just checked again. Can you please send them again, sarogopal?

Terry


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

hi,
good morning.i have resent the email with snaps .i had sent my 1st mail on 25th.thankyou n regards,
SarojiniGopal.


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi,
Mabrook has been looking abit puffedup last 2daysbut he isnt drawing his neck inside.but he is eating properly.i left him inside the house yesterday and he roamed around.
reg,
sarojini


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for the update.

I think we really need those photos to see what he looks like. The puffing up isn't a good sign...nothing to become alarmed about, but pictures would help. Terry, can you do what you can to expedite any further.

Saragopal, send the photos to me, also.

[email protected]

Here is one more question....next time you hold him, gently open his beak and look inside his mouth. Do you see any white or yellow spots or growths in the mouth ?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I still have no e-mails from sarogopal. I have checked to see if they went to spam/junk, but they didn't, and they definitely are not in my incoming e-mail.

Sarogopal .. please try sending the photos to Jaye at the e-mail addy posted and cc me at [email protected].

Jaye, I don't know of any other way to expedite aside from one of us getting the photos and posting them.

Terry


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

hi mr.Jaye and mr.terry,
appreciate your response. i have mailed both of you now with the latest snaps.If you dont find the mail in your inbox pl mail me at [email protected].i will mail you back.i did open Mabrooks mouth,it looks baby pink .from the time i opened his mouth his mouth he is pearched on the window and seems to be pecking at his wings or may be cleaning them.i have never heard his voice.
reg,
SarojiniGopal.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

YAY! Got the pictures this time. Here they are: Saro's Photos

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I think Mabrook looks pretty darned good! Let's see what other members have to say.

Terry


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

thankyou for posting the snaps.hope Mabrook is ok.just abit too anxious abt him.i have started feeding him with sunflower seeds but its with hard coat.i removed the coat and fed him.is it ok?
reg,
sarojini


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

thankyou.now i can start my days routine,have been on the system from morning.
good day n thankyou.
reg,
sarojini


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

sarogopal said:


> thankyou for posting the snaps.hope Mabrook is ok.just abit too anxious abt him.i have started feeding him with sunflower seeds but its with hard coat.i removed the coat and fed him.is it ok?
> reg,
> sarojini


Yes, this is fine. If the sunflower seeds are the small black sunflower seeds, then Mabrook can eat them whole. If they are the large striped sunflower seeds, then it's good you shelled them for Mabrook.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

sarogopal said:


> thankyou.now i can start my days routine,have been on the system from morning.
> good day n thankyou.
> reg,
> sarojini


Go and have a great day, Sarojini! Check back when you can to see what new posts you have here. I think everything will be OK.

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, he looks good. The wings should grow back out. He can't be released until they are grown back out and he is flying well. I wouldn't give him too many sunflower seeds, as too many will make his poops too loose. Some are okay. What other seeds can you get for him?


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

He does look good 
Looking at the pics, it doesnt look as if the wings have been clipped or cut in the normal way, more like hes either lost the lower flight feathers or they have been removed. Possibly whoever has had him before has started to remove them but hes got away before finishing. 
If the lower feathers are totally removed & not cut, then the bits you see coming off (as explained by Jaye) could well be the start of the new flights coming in already.
As well as some pigeon or parrot mix, you may want to try him with a few thawed peas or corn, and a few raw unsalted peanuts as a treat. They are high in protein & will also help the new flights develop well.


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

tanq for the reply.as you all say im glad Mabrook can lead a normal life.i have some more doubts which i have mailed mr.terry and mr.jaye along with the picture.the queries are as follows-
hi,
I'm really happy to hear that Mabrooks wings will grow back.i want him lead a complete life,free and happy.i have attached one snap of his taken this aft.I'm finding him sitting like this twice,is it normal.?the moment he sees me he stops his act(be it squatting or pecking his body or ruffling his wings etc is it OK?.let me know what else i can feed him with ? how often should i give him a bath ? how much feed must i give him? I'm filling his vessel with grain around 50gms and refill it next day after cleaning his feed dish.why is he very quiet and preferring to be alone? even if i bring him in compulsorily he goes back to his place of stay at the earliest.can you suggest me some website where i can get more information on Pigeons.Im sorry to bother you both so often.
warm reg,
Sarojini


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

No one is bothered by your questions. That's how you learn. And I'm sure everyone is happy to answer any questions that you have. I'm not sure where you are, so don't know what you can get for feed. They usually like lentils, or dried peas or split peas and safflower seeds. Maybe some brown rice.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Just remember folks, Sarojini mentioned that *Maybrook wanted nothing to do with the Ferals*...and that he appears more at home among humans. Add this to the fact that people in his vicinity keep Pigeons as domesticated pets, with wings clipped, and I think it is a fair bet that Maybrook is unreseasable.

Indeed, he looks pretty good. If in fact you have had him (her?) for so long and he is doing this well, it is fair to assume that he was not attacked or externally injured (enough) to cause any infection.

So one question is: should Sarojini treat for anything as a precaution ?

Secondly: if domesticated, where shall he live permanently? Sarojini, would you wish to keep Maybrook ?

Millet, sunflower seed, safflower seed, and some lentils or peas seems like a pretty well-balanced diet for the moment. That and water.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Jaye said:


> Just remember folks, Sarojini mentioned that Maybrook wanted nothing to do with the Ferals...and that he appears more at home among humans. Add this to the fact that people in his vicinity keep Pigeons as domesticated pets, with wings clipped, and I think it is a fair bet that Maybrook is unreseasable..


I agree, it does sound like this pigeon has been a pet and not feral and highly likely that it is non-releasable in that aspect. 
A pigeon with only one "clipped wing" is very unbalanced when trying to fly (even just from basin to light & vice versa), and so probably feels safer in the confines of the bathroom where it now knows its surroundings, and has calculated how to get from point to point without injuring itself.
(Also the fact that it is being fed and watered regularly and doesent need to forage for food in its current condition) 
Once its other feathers have grown in fully and it is able to fly properly, its attitude may well change and it may be more sociable to the other ferals.
One of the rescues I had (Blackie) showed absolutely no interest in going outside to join the other ferals while his feathers were growing back, but once they did and he got used to flying properly, he totally changed and joined them eagerly.

If once Mabrooks feathers grow back, and it has got used to flying again (indoors) with confidence, it may be worth trying the soft release approach again.
If it is still not interested and possible, then perhaps look at other options for his/her future, and if it is nessesary to clip its wings again, it can be done evenly and properly.


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

THANKYOU ALL FOR YOUR ABLE GUIDANCE.i getting more confident that he is ok.infact when he came in i would always be around not sure if he is ok,have i fed him enough etc.As you say let me wait for him to grow his feathers back,if he is interested i will let him go.there are spots in Muscat where they put water and feed for birds.if he wants to go i will release him there.I just curious why he has never made any sound?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Maybe he is a she. They do tend to be more on the quiet side. Put up a mirror for him that he can look into. See how he reacts to it. A male will usually strut and coo for the bird in the mirror. A female won't be all that impressed by it.


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

i think its a she.she is in front of the bathroom mirror .initially we were worried she will be obssesed like sparrows but didnt seem to bother.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Probably a little hen.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

sarogopal said:


> As you say let me wait for him to grow his feathers back,if he is interested i will let him go.there are spots in Muscat where they put water and feed for birds.if he wants to go i will release him there.


I really don't think this is a good idea. From everything you have written so far, she sounds like a domesticated Pigeon. This means she was raised by humans, not by Pigeons.

They are not releasable because they have not learned how to survive in the world. They learn this from their parents and their flock.

People often make the mistake of thinking that since the species is Pigeon, they have instinct and their instinct will suddenly "turn on" when they are released and they will be OK.

That is NOT true. Well, they DO have instinct....BUT it will not help them survive as a Feral Pigeon. 

Remember....you found her/him when she was in a pretty bad and dangerous situation. On the ground, near predators, hungry, maybe injured, and in danger. 

Just because she will be able to fly doesn't make it much better for her. You could take her to a Flock and put her on the ground and she will be scared of everything around her and fly up somewhere where you cannot retrieve her or catch her (because she can fly now !). So, she is NOT part of the flock, she still relies 100% on being fed by humans, she has no knowledge of predators or vehicles...yet she is out and free. As you see, this doesn't sound like a very good situation.

(This is why I noted to my Forum mates that they re-read your posts carefully...because you DO write about her behaviour in the presence of a Feral flock.... _and that didn't sound like a releasable Pigeon to me_).

There is a way to safely "test" this...to see if she has any interest in joining a Feral flock. You will need to get a small cage...it need not be expensive, but it needs to have a door which shuts securely and cannot get pushed open. I need only be 1 meter x .5 meters in size. It is a process called "Soft Release", although in this case...it is not so much 'release' as it is 'testing' to see if she has any positive "wild" response to the Flock.

We can discuss this more if you would like. I still tend to feel she is domesticated and unreleasable, however.


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

Tanq Jaye.my aim is for Mabrook to be as normal n happy as possible.lets see if She grows back her wings.Will definetly try soft release once she growsback her wings.Im not keen on keeping her lockedup in acage but if thats the only way out i will hav eto do that ,may be later.as of now she is fine in the spare bathroom .Tdy she did make afunny noise ,but stopped the moment i came into the adjoining room.She did not eat peas and prefers only Bajra.yes,i will need all your valuable suggestions to make life as normal as possible for Mabrook.Gday.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Jaye said:


> I really don't think this is a good idea. From everything you have written so far, she sounds like a domesticated Pigeon. This means she was raised by humans, not by Pigeons.
> 
> They are not releasable because they have not learned how to survive in the world. They learn this from their parents and their flock.
> 
> ...




I have reread the posts, and see what Jaye means. He's right in that just putting him/her with other pigeons doesn't mean that he will automatically know what to do to survive. These things they are taught. If this bird was human raised, then what he was taught is how to be a pet. He knows nothing of surviving in the wild, or depending on himself to find food, water, and shelter. Kind of like sending a 5 year old out into the world, and expecting instinct to tell him what to do. I know you really have his best interest at heart, but first you need to find out what that is. Freedom is not always the best thing for an animal. You have to be sure that he is capable of surviving. If not, then it is a death sentence for the animal. Thanks Jaye for asking that we take another look. I must have somehow missed that. Sorry.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Sure, Sarol.

Just keep in mind, keeping a Pigeon does not necessarily mean 'life in a cage forever'. People often think this, but there are much more typical Pigeon-friend set-ups than a cage. I do understand that at the moment, keeping her in your apartment in the spare bathroom is certainly NOT going to work out on a long-term basis. (Believe me, I understand THAT !  ) 

One thing you might want to see is if there are any people in your area who keep Pigeons as either flyers or aviary birds/pets. When you are ready to do a 'soft release test', let us know and we can provide advice before you begin.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

sarogopal said:


> Tanq Jaye.my aim is for Mabrook to be as normal n happy as possible.lets see if She grows back her wings.Will definetly try soft release once she growsback her wings.Im not keen on keeping her lockedup in acage but if thats the only way out i will hav eto do that ,may be later.as of now she is fine in the spare bathroom .Tdy she did make afunny noise ,but stopped the moment i came into the adjoining room.She did not eat peas and prefers only Bajra.yes,i will need all your valuable suggestions to make life as normal as possible for Mabrook.Gday.


If you wind up keeping him, pg wear or something like pg wear could be an answer to the problem of having him in a cage all of the time. It's like a diaper for birds--so they don't poop all over the house when out of the cage. Not sure if she ships to India, though, so you might have to email her if you decide that something like this would work for you. 
http://www.birdwearonline.com/PGWearStore.html


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

hi all,
im back after a uneventful 4 days.last night i found a white dove moving aimlesslelly in our compound.thanks to my research on pigeons i felt she/h emay not be able to see in dark and would be a easy prey for plenty of cats.so i gathered courage and caught her/him and put along with Mabrook for the night.today .i.e now i thought it may be a normal bird and would release same.but she is scared and has been walking away from me,than flying.so what do i do now? next she has hhad loose stools and the bathroom smells.should i give her some medicine ? will Mabrook catch any infection from her? Mabrook was very curious abt her but then had his breakfast and got to his usual position .So i will require your advise at the earliest.
reg,
sarojini


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi again.

Separate the new Pigeon from Maybrook. Clean the bathroom of any of her poops. 

She/he could have either Canker, Salmonella, or E-coli infections.

In this instance I would start her/him on 2 antibiotics. 

1) IMPORTANT: gently open her mouth and look inside. is her breath bad and smelly, too ? Do you see any white or yellow, cheese-looking dots or growths in her mouth or throat ? This would be Canker.

You say you have Amoxycillin, right ? What you will need is a plastic syringe with a narrow tip opening (not a needle syringe, but one with a plastic tip). A 1cc or 1ml syringe is typical. Do you know of anyplace you can get one ? A pet supply store or animal hospital, or maybe a pharmacy ?

2) OK...AMOXYCILLIN. You want to add water to make a 125mg/ml liquid suspension. So, see what dosage each pill is. Crush it into a powder and add water to it and shake it a lot until it becomes a white milky liquid. Keep it refrigerated and shake it each time before using it.

If the pill is 250mg...crush it and add 2ml or cc water to it. If it is a 500mg pill, crush it and ad ml or cc water to it.

You want to dose .4cc or .4ml twice per day. Leave a minimum of 9 hours between dosing. You want to do this for 7-10 days. So this means, in a single day, the Pigeon will get a total of .8cc or ml of Amoxycillin.

In order to give the pigeon the medicine, wrap her in a towel and hold her gently but firmly with one arm. using the hand of that same arm, hold her head stady. With the syringe in the other hand, pry her beak open so the tip of the syringe sits near the front of her beak/tongue. Gently push the medicine into her mouth. DO NOT SQUIRT IT QUICKLY, or she may aspirate (choke). Put it in slowly, about .1cc at a time. Close her beak gently and she should swallow. So, you are dosing .4cc, so slowly squirt in .1cc four times and have her swallow that.

She might shake her head and some will come out. That is OK. If she sneezes, that is probably OK, too. If she violently tries to shake free and begins to breathe strangely, then STOP...because some has mistakenly gone down her air pipe (the trachea opening - air pipe is towards the back of her mouth behind her tongue).

3) Now...for Canker...you need to get different meds. Metronidazole, Ronidazole, or Carnidazole. Metronidazole is also called Fish Zole. Ronidazole is also called Ronisec or Ronsec. Carnidazole is also called Spartrix. I have no idea how easy it is to get that in Oman. But you can call a pet store and ask. Metronidazole (Fish Zole) is also used for tropical fish...so a lot of times pet stores have that because it is a common Fish medicine. If they do, make sure it is 100% Metronidazole with nothing else added.

If she is getting both Amoxycillin and a Canker medication, that is pretty good and should help a lot.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Not done yet. As I said, keep her separate from Maybrook. 

Can you get a cage or a good sized box (maybe a half-metre square) and put a cover on it which allows air to get in ( a screen or net maybe) ? Put a towel at the bottom of the box or cage and cover it with paper towel or newspaper. Keep her in a warm place (this is silly to say since you live where you live !)

4) Now...is she eating anything on her own ? Does her body feel very, very skinny ? if she is eating on her own, give her a lot of food and water. 

5) If she is not eating by herself, you will need to hand-feed her. 

5a) If she/he does NOT have Canker (the yellow growths in the mouth) then you can feed him/her seeds and vegetables by hand. Open sunflower seeds, safflower seeds, lentils, lukewarm or room temperature vegetables such as green beans, peas, or corn are good things. Pop one piece into her mouth at a time and gently close her beak. She should swallow it.

5b) If she DOES have Canker and she is NOT eating on her own, then...you must handfeed a wet formula....not solid food. So...see if a pet store sells baby bird formula.

Wow...a lot of information here....sorry it is so long to read.


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

hi tanq,have beenw aiting for ur advise.im really shakey abt this bcs she isnt like mabrook,she repulses me and im scared i will make her dependant like mabrook.
will any bird feel scared to be in a strange environment and refuse to fly? pl reply meanwhile wil check if she is ok by trying to open her mouth.she isnt eating anythoing thou i put food n water next to her.LOVED UR DETAILED REPLY,IT HELPS,MY PRAYERS TO KEEP YOU GUIDING LIKE THIS TO HELPLESS SOULS LIKE US.
bye fr now


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Maybe Mabrook was raised with people, and this new girl bird was born wild? Because from what you say Mabrook sure sounds tame. 

If she is wild, you might be able to help her and get her back to her flock without her becoming dependent. It worked out ok when I helped a rabbit who had heatstroke a couple of years ago--though there are others at this forum who have helped more pigeons, so they'll have to give you information beyond that.


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

HI,
I gathered courage and looked in to her/his mouth.its thankfully pink.i tried to pop in 2 or 3 seeds of bajra(commonly fed to pigeons in Gulf) and she swallowed it.i put oneseed at a time.i tried to set her to flight in my compound but she walked around so i felt she isnt ready for release and got her back.what i wish to ask now is,
1.should i give amoxcy now?
2.should i hand feed or ignore for a day(mabrook started eating from second day when i heldup teh food?
3 can i keep her on the ground and Mabrook is always perched on the tubelight except for feed time?
4.can they eat and drink from same trough?
reg,
sarojini


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

sarogopal said:


> HI,
> I gathered courage and looked in to her/his mouth.its thankfully pink.i tried to pop in 2 or 3 seeds of bajra(commonly fed to pigeons in Gulf) and she swallowed it.i put oneseed at a time.i tried to set her to flight in my compound but she walked around so i felt she isnt ready for release and got her back.what i wish to ask now is,
> 1.should i give amoxcy now?


Sorry, I don't have experience with that yet--someone who's been doing this longer will have to help with the meds.


sarogopal said:


> 2.should i hand feed or ignore for a day(mabrook started eating from second day when i heldup teh food?


Did she eat just the 3 seeds, or more than that with the hand-feeding?


sarogopal said:


> 3 can i keep her on the ground and Mabrook is always perched on the tubelight except for feed time?


I would keep her in a different room, if she has any kind of disease she could make Mabrook sick too.


sarogopal said:


> 4.can they eat and drink from same trough?


Again, I think that if she is sick, she could make him sick too. 
How bad does her poop look? Are they still loose and weird-looking?


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

tanq,
she hasent pooed after that? 
she ate when i put afew seeds one by one in her mouth.
she is sitting quietly on her own.
pl guide.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

My instincts say you should try to get her to eat a small handful if possible. Though it might be best for more experienced members to cut in at this point. 

With animals who are ill, I've always kept them separated from all of the other animals that they could make sick. In the past, before my family started doing this, we would have much bigger problems with disease spreading. That's why I feel that you should keep them separated.


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

further would like to add that she drank plenty of water when i hand fed her.her poo is white in colour but she hasnt pooed much.
reg,
sarojini


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Well, at least she got some water--that's probably one of the most important things. 

I wish I had more experience--it doesn't seem like many of the more learned people are online right now.


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

hi Libis,
tanq for the reply.Mabrook never felt pigeonish.SHE DOES.so i clened up the place and gave her awarm spray.she is ok n wet.i fed her around 15 millets of bajra and some more water.ims cared i may over do.rightnow she is sitting on the floor of the bathroom and Mabrook is on teh tubelighyt.how do i separate them.i have just one spare a bathroom.im wondering what to do? any ideas?????


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

If she is scared of you and tries to get away, and has all wing feathers, she is probably Feral. So...if she is Feral but cannot FLY, then she is quite ill. 

Start Amoxycillin now if you have a syringe.

I know it is difficult when a Pigeon struggles to get away and doesn't want to cooperate. I know it seems like you are hurting and scaring her and you do not want to do this. But if the Pigeon has smelly poop and cannot fly...it needs medication NOW. That is more important than upsetting her.

If you have a syringe, mix up the medicine now and begin giving it. If not, get a syringe as soon as you can and begin medicating.

IF she eats on her own, no need to hand feed. But if she doesn't (often times sick birds will NOT feed and drink on their own) it is absolutely necessary to handfeed.

Lastly...no...please get her out of the same room as Maybrook. They cannot share a room....and they cannot share a water or food dish. Really. You don't want Maybrook to catch what she has.

Put her in another place...safe and secure.

Don't worry...you can do this. It isn't hard...you just have to overcome your concern of agitating her.


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

hi Jaye,
tanq both.yes she feels skinny and si trying to walk in teh bathroom on her own.i will try to put her in a carton box.hi guys,Mabrooks wings seem to be growing.
wil try to feed amoxi and get to u for further advise.
reg,
sarojini


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

hi,
i tried to feed her amox,what dose and how much to give.i gave her a fwe drops as i reconstituted some amox with 4ml water.is taht enough?how often must i feed her? how much to give water,medicine and food? pl advise.i have put her in acarton box and placed in the hall.seems she is scared and its a bit dark too,is it ok?
reg,
sarojini


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

hi all,
my evening update.i have fed all the amox to the new one.i forcefed water too.i think she is eating on herown.she is too skinny. inbet i feel Mabrooks poo is abit loose and smelling.im not sure but ,just a bit worried.they did not drink from the same and i have put the new one in acarton and mailed the snap to mr.terry.hope they will be ok.pl mail me what to do next and what dose should i give of amox? i have absolutely no experience with birds and your my only source of information at the moment.
reg n tanq.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

This is all I could find on amoxicillin dosages for pigeons--Someone with more experience please double-check these dosages, as I'm only posting what I could find:

http://www.pigeoncote.com/vet/formulary/formulary.html


pigeoncote.com said:


> Name: Amoxicillin Trihydrate (Amoxil, Amoxi-drops, many others.)
> 
> * Description: Amoxicillin is a semisynthetic analog of penicillin with a broad range of bacterial activity against many gram + and gram - bacteria.
> * Usage: Amoxicillin can be used with any bacterial infection showing susceptibility to the drug.
> ...


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

sarogopal said:


> hi,
> i tried to feed her amox,what dose and how much to give.i gave her a fwe drops as i reconstituted some amox with 4ml water.is taht enough?how often must i feed her? how much to give water,medicine and food? pl advise.i have put her in acarton box and placed in the hall.seems she is scared and its a bit dark too,is it ok?
> reg,
> sarojini


Dark is usually ok for a sick/stressed out bird. It normally makes them sleep more--which would probably be good for her. 
I would have water available at all times. Has she gotten any water on her own yet, or are you still having to force her?
I'm not sure how much food, because all of my doves are much smaller than pigeons. If she is eating a bit on her own, I would probably just give her all she wants.

More experienced people: I still can't answer how much food/water she needs per day, and how often to force feed if necessary.


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

tanq Libis,she is still not ok or eating or drinking enough.but her poo is abit watery and doesnt smell bad.tdy morn too i diluted some amox and fed her a few drops she is good at spitting solid food .im able to give her water aswell.
one more concern for me is -THis moring Mabrook appears less friendly and poked me,ruffled himself up and made Pigeon nosie.it looked he wasnt happy with my toucing him.is this bcs he knows i handel one more bird.actually im abit confused and a worried too.to be frank im scared.im new to birds.already the health of new one is causing me anxiety.now this one is behaving unhappy n adding to the stress.any help is most welcome,
reg,
sarojini


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Sarojini,

That is usually a good sign. This m,means Mabrook is feeling more confident and telling you that you are in HIS territory.

Regarding Amoxycillin...please go back and read my post #41 on the page before this one....I said the dosage is .4cc (same as .4ml) twice a day with a minimum of 9 hours separating the dosing. You wrote "fed her a few drops". It is important to get the dosages correct when you use antibiotics.

DO NOT USE THE DOSAGE TABLE INDICATED BY LIBIS. (No offense, Libis, but that is for multiple birds in a large water-bowl/feed situation and it is administered via drinking water...which is a very BAD way to administer Amoxycillin and have it be effective).

What we have here is a single patient, and a few crushed pills available to the caregiver.

Dilute the pills according to my post #41 and dose the Pigeon as I have said, using a measured syringe which you hopefully can find at a pharmacy or pet store.

It is good they are separated. Keep feeding the ill one, keep them separated, and keep Maybrook's bathroom clean.

Are you able to find any Canker medication near you, Saro (metronidazole, Ronidazole, Spartrix, FishZole ????)


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

sarogopal said:


> tanq Libis,she is still not ok or eating or drinking enough.but her poo is abit watery and doesnt smell bad.tdy morn too i diluted some amox and fed her a few drops she is good at spitting solid food .im able to give her water aswell.
> one more concern for me is -THis moring Mabrook appears less friendly and poked me,ruffled himself up and made Pigeon nosie.it looked he wasnt happy with my toucing him.is this bcs he knows i handel one more bird.actually im abit confused and a worried too.to be frank im scared.im new to birds.already the health of new one is causing me anxiety.now this one is behaving unhappy n adding to the stress.any help is most welcome,
> reg,
> sarojini


Don't worry about Mabrook, it's ok. Sometimes they just don't want you to touch them. Unless Mabrook starts acting sick (puffed up all the time, listless, weird poops, not eating/drinking, maybe confused), he sounds like he's just being a pigeon. They are kind of moody. 
None of my doves really like being handled much either. Just handle him gently whenever you need to. He probably just wants his space today. 

I think it's good that the other pigeon's poop doesn't smell, but I don't know for sure. I wish someone more experienced would take a look here and help with the dosages for the amox. and the amounts of food and water needed. I'm scared with the meds especially that if I try to help much more that I'll give you the wrong numbers. It sounds like you're doing a good job getting her as much food and water as you can, and if she's survived this many days, she must be getting at least some of what she needs.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Jaye said:


> Sarojini,
> Regarding Amoxycillin...please go back and read my post #41 on the page before this one....I said the dosage is .4cc (same as .4ml) twice a day with a minimum of 9 hours separating the dosing. You wrote "fed her a few drops". It is important to get the dosages correct when you use antibiotics.
> 
> DO NOT USE THE DOSAGE TABLE INDICATED BY LIBIS. (No offense, Libis, but that is for multiple birds in a large water-bowl/feed situation and it is administered via drinking water...which is a very BAD way to administer Amoxycillin and have it be effective).
> ...


I'm sorry, I guess I missed that post. She seemed really desperate so I found what I could. Glad you logged in.


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

dear Jaye and Libis,
you are angels.i just took the sick and Mabrook to the pet shop which was suppose to have a vet.the vet wasnt around.they confirmed that she was sick and volunteered to take care of her.they fed her something like ceralac along with powdered amox.they said she may take a week to get well.
regd Mabrook ,HE yes its a he.he is ok his wings are growing and he is a young one.he may take around 3months to grow his feathers back.they gave me some mixed seeds and what all i dont know to feed Mabrook.further they told me to *add amox to water *everyday.now my problem is if Mabrook will get used to me and the house how can i let him be free on his own.Thye say train him as homing Pigeon,how do i do it?Atlest im glad he is ok healthwise.
im going thro mixed feeling after leaving the bird in their care.will they care for her,will she be ok.im just praying.but the only solace is she is in better hands than me.
thankyou folks,
reg,
sarojini


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

I think you're doing fine with Mabrook--you can give him a much better life in your home than the world outside. With you he would live so much longer because of better food and protection from hawks and other predators. He would be much healthier, and thus happier. Keeping him would not ruin his life. 

As far as training him to home, I don't know if you can do that with him or not, but you're at the right forum to find out. 

It sounds like you got the sick bird to an ok place if they have a vet who's around part of the time.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Some New Mabrook Photos & Photos Of The New Bird*

Sorry to be a bit slow in getting these posted. I added some new photos to the previous ones of Mabrook. The entire group of photos can be found here: Saro's Photos

Terry


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

thanku Libis and Terry.hope all will be fine with the she ,i named her Peace as she was white.i calledthis morn,they say she will get better aand when she is fine they will release her.do u think its ok or should i get her back n release her in teh same place i found her.
reg,
sarojini.
PS-Terry sorry to bother you somuch n thankyou.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

If the place you found her is safe and there are other pigeons there that seem healthy, release her there. If not...find a nearby place where there are other pigeons.

I do not mean to harp on this...but...Amoxycillin mixed into drinking water will do nothing.....it needs to be dosed properly with a syringe. So that wasn't good advice you received from the pet store.



Libis said:


> I think you're doing fine with Mabrook--you can give him a much better life in your home than the world outside. With you he would live so much longer because of better food and protection from hawks and other predators. He would be much healthier, and thus happier. Keeping him would not ruin his life.


Right. You have 2 choices, Sarojini.


1) Keep Maybrook as your companion, and build him a nice enclosure and allow him to fly safely in your apartment for a little while once a day. Or, build him a "flight cage" outside, if you have a safe place outside. The cage would need to be pretty big...the size of a small room, really....big enough for a human to walk into. Maybe someday get another Pigeon companion for him. So, you now would have a pet Pigeon.

2) Find someone who has a Pigeon loft and see if they would take him, since he is a human-acclimated Pigeon and cannot be released into the Feral world.


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

hi Jaye,Libis,Terry and all,
Th new one Peace is improving and has started eating on her own.may be in a day or two i will visit the pet store.
regd Mabrook as you all say i will keep him till his wings develop fully and he gets to flying normally.i already scouted for some one with Pigeon pen who can take him.acc to pet store this breed is avery intellingent one and can be trained for racing etc.i dont want all that.i want him to be free and happy with company.as per my present situation i cant build a pen etc.they suggested a cage which i refused.
regd keeping him as companion,actually with that idea only i have been keeping the bathroom door open and used to bring him to the hall daily twice .But i see that he isnt happy to be here and waits to get back to the bathroom on his tubelight.Of late he sits at an angle by which he isnt visible to me.Infact i have beena round him watching him every few minutes from the time he arrived.But now i feel he wants his privacy.
i bought a new food for Mabrook some multi coloured pellets from the pet store.BUt he isnt eating it.i added Bajra ,green millets by evening and he ate that.so should i keep the new food or not.
reg,
sarojini
Loving reg,
Sarojini.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Sounds good, Sarojini. I think you are right - if you have the possibility of giving Maybrook over to someone who already has other Pigeons - and this person seems like a good person....then you should do that and your Pigeon Friend will have quite a nice life.

Parrot pellets are really good for them, but as Pigeons are used to seed.... and garbage, often they do not immediately recognize the pellets as food.


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

tanq Jaye,Actually they told me not to keep any millets etc and keep only the pellets.Last aft Mabrook went on talking ,i felt he was hungry and did not like what was found.moreover he was on the wash basin in close proximity to the food than the tubelight.so i gave him few pellets which he tore down.then i gave him pellets and rice and he ate them in such a hurry that i had tears ion my eyes.
Regd giving him away to someone who has a Pigeon pen,i have to search for some good soul.im really worried bcs Pigeon flesh is relished in this part of the world.
two things i want to ask you-
1.he has hardly any movement,always sitting on the tube light and coming just twice down for food.what do i do?
2.coming sat,the pest control is coming over for routine treatment.will it affect Mabrook?
thankyou once again.i know im abother,but cant help running to you all for every small requirement.
reg,
Sarojini


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello. 

Hmmm...if you feel he is being lazy, then perhaps take him out of the bathroom for a few hours each day...let him walk around.

if he is staying in one place and looking sleepy or sick or with no energy....then he may be ill.

I agree pellets are better than millet, so any pellets he eats is a good thing.

Yes, I understand.,..you do not want to give him to someone who will kill him or sell him for food. I understand. You are correct to be careful.


YES...pest control is not good for birds....the fumes and such (which may not effect humans) will effect birds much more. Can you possibly put him somewhere else when they come...maybe outside on your balcony (if you have one) in a cage in a safe place for several hours ? Perhaps even in your car for a few hours (if the car is not in the sun ~ and you have a car) ?


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

hi,
thankyou for the reply which is quiet prompt as usual.
Mabrook is lazy and doesnt enjoy being anywhere except on the tube light from day one.Today he ventured to have bath on his own for the first time.,else i spray warm water on him once in 2 days.
How do i make him eat the pellets,he cries and makes me give him some millets and rice.
Regd pest control i will put him on the balcony for afew hours.
He is growing to be abig cute guy with his wings growing nicely.Tanq all.
love Pigeon talk.keep it up.
loving reg,
Sarojini


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

hi all,
im writing to you all after long.Mabrook is ok .i feel he is bored and needs to getout.he isnt happy to be sitting in the same house.this may also be due to presence of birds in our building who give out sounds which may be tempting him to flyout.BUt he shivers when i take him out.what do i do?he is now familair with teh drawing room and perches him self on the wall and sits by himself.
one more thing is just once he had abath by himself.oflate he doesnt enjoy a bath and tries to fly away.should i force him?his wings are nearly grown .
he isnt happy to be touched and pecks at us and rufflesup one sid ewhen we enter his room.
ia m at aloss as to how to take care of him n keep him happy.
he eats bread and rice.he dislikes grams and pet feed.
my husband would like to know abt the life span of a pigeon.we are getting more attcahed to him ,ofcourse he is a smart and lovable guy.
im all ears to you all.
loving reg,
sarojini


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeons can live between 15 and 20 years in captivity. He should be eating seeds. I have a house pigeon who doesn't enjoy bathing alone, but during the warmer weather I bring her out to the aviary to bath with the others, and she enjoys that more. They seem to enjoy it more when they see others bathing. I make her bathe during the colder months. She doesn't like it when you try to pick her up either, but once you do, she loves it when you hold her in your cupped hand. All pigeons are different, with different personalities. The more time you spend with them, the more they will learn to trust you. Do you try to feed treats from your hand? Mine all love chopped unsalted peanuts, once they find out how good they are. And will come readily for them. I have won over many unfriendly birds with treats. They learn to come to you for them, and they get used to the idea that they can trust you. After a while they come to you even without the treats. But all personalities are different. If he stays to himself all the time, then that isn't much of a life for him. Must be lonely. It would be nice if he learned to interact with you. Or maybe he would like a mate.


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

hi ,tanq dear for the prompt reply.
Actually i brought Mbarook in to the Living room by force and after 4days he started coming on his own.Can i try the same approach to take him out to flyon his own.im scared that if gets scared and goes some where what will i do to recsue him.i can take him out every evening and let him fly around for sometime.there are lots of Pigeons in our building living on the AC etc.so may be by hearing them he wants to go out is my guess.As you have rightly said he may want a mate.im really stuck.i give him unsalted peas when he comes out.at times he eats and sometimes he just ignores.oFlate he talks to em alot and if he doesnt like what is available he shouts.he eats SUnflower seeds but dislikes flax seeds.is tehr any vaccine which we have to give pigeons like dogs,cats,advise.
further tdy i found him sitting in a odd pose on one side of his wings,is it ok,normal?
yesterday i found a small sized pigeon whoes eyes were brown( my guess is she cant see or is having infection).her body wasnt even.i gave her water and rice.but she flew away.i again found her/him this morn in the car park and when i went to lift her she flew away.its clear from her flight that she cant see.what do i do if i sight the bird again?
reg,
Sarojini


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I am guessing that Pigeon isn't completely blind or you would be able to catch her/him pretty easily. the best thing to do is , if you see her again, keep feeding her so she will learn to trust you. Over a few days, if you can get close enough, perhaps you can catch her and we can figure out what is wrong.

Regarding Maybrook....well, he sounds like he is actually quite comfortable in your home ! As has been noted before, most of what you tell us indicates he is not a Feral Pigeon...so letting him out to fly is very risky. For the reasons you say. What if he flies up someplace where you cannot get him back ? Then he is living in the Feral world, but he is not familiar with how to do that so it is very dangerous.

I recall we discussed finding him a home with someone who has a loft but your concern was that people over there have lofts to eat Pigeons, not keep them. This, I understand. If you cannot find anyone you can trust, can you perhaps make him a nice enclosure. Did you say you have a Balcony ? Is there any way to put a net up on the balcomy so he can stay outside sometimes but not escape ? Or can someone build him (or buy) a nice cage enclosure, maybe a 1 meter cube, with some shelves and some stick perches...which you can put out on the balcony ?

Then, yes, Pigeons are social creatures and having a second one would make him more comfortable, probably. But then again, they can be quite happy just among humans, too.

I agree with Jay3...people food is not the best food for them. It is good he eats sunflower and peas. Try some other seeds and vegetables as well.... and rice is OK. Bread ? Not really. It is OK as a treat, but not regularly, really (it doesn't provide much nutrition).


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

tanq ,
i just thought that like homing bird s,i can train him with your help to fly for sometime.i also had the same fear that you said ,abt him flying high up and not coming back and being scared.
are there any vaccines which i have to give him.from yesterday he is with me most of the time in the living room.i tried feeding him by hand and he bit me .i think its because of the trauma of his wings being clipped off inhumanely that he dislikes getting very friendly( am not sur ehe will have that long a memory).initially he would shiver seeing my husband.now he is ok with him.
regd the balcony,i have my own doubts as there are plenty of wild cats around.i have let him go there along with me ,but he runs home.
with practise may be he will enjoy being on the balcony.any vaccines which i must give,pl let me know.
regd the new bird i did hold teh water to his mouth,may be i could have caught her then.she flew and from her flight it was clear she isnt able to see clearly.If God will i will be able to be of use to her.
reg,
sarojini.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

No vaccines are necessary, really.

You know, because he pecks at you doesn't necessarily mean he is angry or scared. Sometimes pecking and beaking is just part of how Pigeons interact.

Yes, if you cannot secure the balcony from cats, then that is not a good place. Maybe a good-sized cage or enclosure which you can put outside for a few hours a day ?

Just keep trying to be a friend to the one with the eye problem. A good time to try to grab them is when their back is turned to you, so you see the back of their head and you are behind them...perhaps when they are in the middle of eating or pecking food on the ground...


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

sorry for the late reply.im planning to get a big cage so that i can put him in that at night once the summer starts.here the summer is pretty bad and i cant let him sleep on the balcony or bathroom.Mabrook is quiet fine now and keeps roaming around the house .He spends a lot of time in from of the wardrobe mirror.is it ok to let him do that? next is regd his food.he eats only rice,wheat,Sunflower seeds,green gram.Bajra or millet which is acommon pigeon food around here and parrot feed are disliked by him.He isnt eating any vegetable or fruits.He likes bread n biscuit n ofcourse unsalted peanuts.i havent sighted the bird with eye problem again.
Now Mabrooks wings are fully grown and he keeps flighing around home a little,Thankyou all once again.
reg,
SarojiniGopal.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Sounds like a decent diet for a Pigeon. Sounds like he has found a nice home, also. Yes, they like mirrors. Does he grunt at his own image in the mirror ?

You have done a great job. Your friend is very lucky !


----------

